# chino: ¿una palabra ofensiva?



## fenixpollo

He visto hilos como chino, chinito, chinita, chinazo y ...chink.  Con los diccionarios de WR, la RAE y el urbandictionary como fuentes, he visto que hay igual o más aceptaciones que, para mí, son *negativas* o *despectivas* para "chino" que otras aceptaciones.

¿Las personas de China o con ancestros chinos pueden ofenderse con algunos de los usos de la palabra "chino" en espeñol?  ¿Deben de ofenderse?
_
Might people from China or who have Chinese ancestry be offended by some of the uses of the word "chino" in Spanish?  Should they be offended?_


----------



## oxazol

Si un chino se ofende simplemente porque le dices chino, es que o no comprende lo que dices o es tonto, porque chino es la persona masculina con nacionalidad china.
Es cierto que luego podemos usar chino con un sentido peyorativo para referirnos a cualquier oriental en general.

Hay una expresión en España: te han engañado como a un chino.

Lo de las tiendas llamadas chinos es porque la mayoría de las veces estas tiendas pertenecen a asiáticos, chinos en su mayoría. No en todos los sitios se les llama así. Yo tengo un amigo de Barcelona y el llama a estas tiendas pakistaní por la misma razón. Yo las llamo 24h porque en mi ciudad no son regentadas por chinos.
También hay otras tiendas que llamamos chinos (una tienda donde se vende artículos baratos de todo tipo fabricados en china).


----------



## natasha2000

oxazol said:
			
		

> Si un chino se ofende simplemente porque le dices chino, es que o no comprende lo que dices o es tonto, porque chino es la persona masculina con nacionalidad china.
> Es cierto que luego podemos usar chino con un sentido peyorativo para referirnos a cualquier oriental en general.
> 
> Hay una expresión en España: te han engañado como a un chino.
> 
> Lo de las tiendas llamadas chinos es porque la mayoría de las veces estas tiendas pertenecen a asiáticos, chinos en su mayoría. No en todos los sitios se les llama así. Yo tengo un amigo de Barcelona y el llama a estas tiendas pakistaní por la misma razón. Yo las llamo 24h porque en mi ciudad no son regentadas por chinos.
> También hay otras tiendas que llamamos chinos (una tienda donde se vende artículos baratos de todo tipo fabricados en china).


 
Hmm... por un lado, podrían enfadarse, pero entonces, no hay pueblo en este mundo que no podría el mismo derecho, porque en todos los idiomas existen expresiones que incluyen nombres de otros pueblos. En concreto, en serbio se dice "Es tímido (o bien, ingenuo) como una camarera francesa" lo que quiere decir que esta persona es descarada y muy astuta, y si se trata de mujer, incluso promiscua. Las francesas tendrían todo el derecho de enfadarse, no? También, se dice "Bebe como un ruso! O estaba borracho como un ruso.... Qué mal fama tienen los rusos con la bebida, eh?  Polacos en EEUU (tu sabrías eso mejor que yo, yo hablo de lo que veo en las pelis), es sinónimo para una persona estúpida. Etc, etc... Había un hilo con este tema, y era muy interesante.

Oxazol, yo los llamo Apu, por el Apu de los Simpsons... No sé ni como ni cuando empezé, pero los llamo así... Y a las tiendas de todo a 100, si los dueños son chinos, también digo: Lo compré en un chino... Todos saben que me refiero a la tienda.


----------



## deidre79

En mi experiencia, muchos hispanohablantes tienden a llamar "chino" a cualquier persona que tenga apariencia de ser del Extremo Oriente.
Si yo fuera japonés o coreano y siempre me llamaran "chino", creo que eso sí me ofendería, pero no si realmente fuera de China...
En cuanto a las expresiones con la palabra "chino", creo que en inglés también tenemos muchas expresiones (a veces también negativas) que se refieren a diferentes nacionalidades.


----------



## natasha2000

deidre79 said:
			
		

> En mi experiencia, muchos hispanohablantes tienden a llamar "chino" a cualquier persona que tenga apariencia de ser del Extremo Oriente.
> Si yo fuera japonés o coreano y siempre me llamaran "chino", creo que eso sí me ofendería, pero no si realmente fuera de China...
> En cuanto a las expresiones con la palabra "chino", creo que en inglés también tenemos muchas expresiones (a veces también negativas) que se refieren a diferentes nacionalidades.


 
Esto pasa en casi todos los países de Europa... Seguro. En Serbia la gente tambien llama Chino a toda la gente con esa apariencia, al menos si no sabe que en concreto ESTE viene de Corea o Japón... Sí, bueno, a mi también me pasa que por ser eslava y llamarme Natasha la gente de aquí automáticamente me denomina como rusa, me molesta, pero no tanto como para enfadarme o sentirme ofendida. Simplemente digo bueno, la gente es ignorante, y ya está.
Expresiones.. no tenemos muchas, trabajar como un chino, cuando en algún sitio hay mucha gente, decimos "los hay como los chinos"... Pero no creo que sean ofensivas... Es que, no lo son

EDIT: Corrección en el post Nº15. Lo siento.


----------



## fenixpollo

deidre said:
			
		

> En cuanto a las expresiones con la palabra "chino", creo que en inglés también tenemos muchas expresiones (a veces también negativas) que se refieren a diferentes nacionalidades.


 Ya no tantas, por lo del movimiento de lo "politically correct". 





			
				natasha said:
			
		

> Qué mal fama tienen los rusos con la bebida, eh? Polacos en EEUU (tu sabrías eso mejor que yo, yo hablo de lo que veo en las pelis),


 Los chistes de polacos (y de irlandeses y de italianos) ya no son tan comunes como antes, porque ya hace mucho tiempo esos grupos se asimilaron a la cultura anglosajona y el racismo que existía en su contra se ha desvanecido. Hace muchos años que no escucho un "Polack joke", y ya nadie sabe lo que es un "Pat and Mike joke".

Obviamente hay expresiones en muchos idiomas que pintan a otros grupos o nacionalidades en términos negativos. Pero he notado que el castellano tiene muchas expresiones negativas en contra a lo chino.

Casi un tercio de las definiciones aportadas por la RAE tienen aspecto peyorativo. 





			
				Real Academia Española said:
			
		

> adj._ Am._ Dicho de una persona: *De ojos rasgados*.
> adj. _Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Par._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Dicho de una persona: *aindiada*. U. t. c. s.
> adj._ Col._ *Dicho de un indio: No civilizado*. U. t. c. s.
> m. y f._ Am. Mer._ y_ Cuba._ *U. para designar emotivamente, ora de manera cariñosa, ora despectiva, a alguien*
> m. y f._ Arg._ *Criado o sirviente de rasgos aindiados.* U. m. en dim.
> m. y f._ Chile_,_ Col._ y_ Ecuad._ *Persona del pueblo bajo*.
> m. y f._ Chile_ y_ Col._ *servidor* (persona que sirve como criado).
> trabajo de chinos = Dicho de un trabajo, de una labor, etc.: *Muy difícil y que requiere gran paciencia*
> engañar a alguien como a un ~. = *Aprovecharse de su credulidad*
> ser algo ~ básico = fr. coloq._ Arg._ *Resultar incomprensible o difícil de desentrañar*. _La electrónica es chino básico para él._
> tener hablando en chino a alguien. = fr. coloq._ Cuba._ *Tenerle preocupado u ofuscado*.
> tener alguien un ~ atrás. = fr. coloq._ Cuba._ *Tener mala suerte*.


 Además, escucho a muchos hispanoparlantes usar esas frases sin la menor idea de que alguien se pudiera ofender.


----------



## gotitadeleche

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Ya no tantas, por lo del movimiento de lo "politically correct".  Los chistes de polacos (y de irlandeses y de italianos) ya no son tan comunes como antes, porque ya hace mucho tiempo esos grupos se asimilaron a la cultura anglosajona y el racismo que existía en su contra se ha desvanecido. Hace muchos años que no escucho un "Polack joke", y ya nadie sabe lo que es un "Pat and Mike joke".



Me pregunto cuándo van a asimilarse las personas rubias y ya no tendremos Blonde jokes...


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, yo oigo hablar últimamente de la gripe española y la "Spanish Inquisition" (que por lo visto es la única que ha habido) y no pasa nada.

Yo creo que lo que más ofende es tratar a todo asiático al este del Obi, del Ganges y del Tarim como "chino".

Si has seleccionado todas las expresiones que te parecen ofensivas:

- la primera no me lo parece, es una generalización (ojos rasgados = chino), como todos los rubios son suecos en España. 
- La cuarta tampoco. Yo lo he oído en tono cariñoso.
- La segunda, la tercera, la quinta, la sexta y la séptima me parecen racistas, pero no contra los chinos sino contra los indios. 
- La del trabajo de chinos sí puede (en términos muy generales) parecerme ligeramente ofensiva, pero pertenece al tópico (¿tópico?) de que los orientales son muy buenos haciendo ese tipo de trabajo, desde mantones de Manila hasta microchips.
- Lo de "hablar en chino" pertenece a la bonita especie de "esto es XXX para mí". que en cada idioma se refiere a otro idioma. El chino es decididamente un buen candidato desde el punto de vista de un hispanohablante.

En suma, que lo de engañar como un chino es lo único que me parece ligeramente ofensivo. Y si yo fuese un comerciante chino no me importaría mucho. Así es más fácil engañar.


----------



## diegodbs

Me parece a mí que viene muy bien el refrán de "no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede".

¿Cómo podría ofenderse un vietnamita o un camboyano si yo digo "voy a comprar al chino?
¿Cómo podría ofenderme yo si en Argentina me dicen "gallego"?

Si me dicen "vete de aquí, gallego de m***", intuyo que la actitud no es demasiado amable.
Si se le dice a un chino/vietnamita/coreano "lárgate de aquí, chino de m**" él también intuirá que la cosa no es muy amistosa.

Creo que, en general, las palabras no ofenden. Para ofender tienen que darse determinadas circunstancias; alguien que quiera ofender o alguien que esté siempre dispuesto a sentirse ofendido por cualquier cosa.


----------



## Fernando

Creo que el equivalente mejor sería si te llaman francés o inglés en China o cuando te confunden con italianos en Alemania.

El ejemplo que has puesto es como si aun chino le dicen "cantonés".


----------



## diegodbs

Tienes razón, Fernando. Lo único que realmente quería decir era lo de "la intención de ofender, o el sentirse ofendido por cualquier cosa".


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> - la primera no me lo parece, es una generalización (ojos rasgados = chino), como todos los rubios son suecos en España.


Como rubio de descendencia noruega, me ofiendes con esa expresión porque no tolero los p***s suecos.

_Este post es una broma. Me encantan los suecos (y sobre todo las suecas)._


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, pues supongo que a los noruegos también tendrán su corazoncito.

La percepción que tenemos en España es que el cuidado que se tiene en EEUU con los términos "negro", "chino", minusválido", etc. es exagerada, aunque es cierto que cuando se vive en una sociedad multiracial hay que tener más cuidado.

El problema (a mi humilde entender) es que estamos privilegiando a los grupos que tienen un lobby que los defienda:

- Grupos raciales
- Grupos nacionales

Mientras tanto a los calvos no los (¿nos?) defiende nadie.





			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Como rubio de Ascendencia noruega, me ofiendes con esa expresión porque no tolero A los p***s suecos.
> 
> _Este post es una broma. Me encantan los suecos (y sobre todo las suecas)._



Como me das muy pocas oportunidades de corregirte, he aprovechado tu último correo para hacerlo.


----------



## Bettie

En México hubo un problema con algunas autoridades asiáticas porque a mi presidente se le ocurrió utilizar esa frase de "te engañaron como un chino" y pues no les pareció para nada... además creo que él además le agregó y dijo como un "vil chino".

No encontré la noticia realmente!!


----------



## natasha2000

> - Lo de "hablar en chino" pertenece a la bonita especie de "esto es XXX para mí". que en cada idioma se refiere a otro idioma. El chino es decididamente un buen candidato desde el punto de vista de un hispanohablante.


 
En serbio decimos "esto son pueblos españoles para mí." ¿Cómo os sentís, españoles? 

_



Este post es una broma. Me encantan los suecos (y sobre todo las suecas).

Click to expand...

_ 
_¿A qué hombre no? _



> En México hubo un problema con algunas autoridades asiáticas porque a mi presidente se le ocurrió utilizar esa frase de "te engañaron como un chino" y pues no les pareció para nada... además creo que él además le agregó y dijo como un "vil chino".


 
Creo que los políticos sí que deberían cuidar su lengua. No es lo mismo si lo digo yo, o si lo dice el presidente de un país.

Lo de trabajo chino, personalmente, no veo como ofensivo, al contrario, lo veo muy positivo, porque si algo es un trabajo chino, se necesita precisión, se necesita paciencia y estas son la cualidades que desearía cualquier persona. Por lo menos así lo veo yo.

Y respecto a esto:


> Expresiones.. no tenemos muchas, trabajar como un chino,


Os debo disculpas, supongo que me he dejado llevar por el castellano... 
Decimos:Trabajar como un negro, si uno trabaja mucho. 

Por otro lado, creo que tambíen existen conotaciones positivas del uso de la palabra "chino"....
En Cuba (sé de los libros de autores cubanos),cuando dos amantes se dicen las cosas de cariño, usan esa palabra. "Ay mi corazóncito, mi amorcito, mi chinito!" "Mi chinita!" He leído por aquí que es como dice Fenix:



> m. y f._ Am. Mer._ y_ Cuba._ *U. para designar emotivamente, ora de manera cariñosa, ora despectiva, a alguien*


 
Ahora me pregunto: ¿Es solamente en Cuba donde tiene ese sentido de cariño y afecto, o hay más países que lo usan de esta manera?


----------



## wsitiplaju

Como no aparecen más de mis “medios-paisanos” (mi papá es chino), les daré mi opinion muy personal.  Hay bastantes usos que me ofenden, aunque sé que para las personas que los usan suenan muy normal y que no están conscientes de ningún tono despectivo.  “Chinito” y “chinita” van en esta categoría.  (“Japonesito,” “koreanito,” “gringuito,” y “mexicanito” me ponen los pelos de punta de igual manera.)  “Chink” en inglés me suena tan fuerte como “nigger.”  Nunca lo he escuchado usar.  No había escuchado “trabajar como un chino”; “trabajar como un negro” sí, y las dos me parecen pésimas.  Recientemente (en México) me ha tocado escuchar historias sobre cómo, hace años, equis persona mató a un chino y claro no se hizo nada, o de un muchacho que dejó a un chino que se muriera en un pozo, claro, maldades de chavos en aquel entonces.  Todo con un tono muy ligero.  Tal vez en EEUU todo lo de “political correctness” esté exagerado, pero no creo que alguien se ponga a contarle a un negro cómo en su comunidad los linchaban hace cincuenta años como un tema de plática sociable “lite.”  
 
Total, sí, tiendo a ofenderme.  Comentarios en las que sobrevive la más ligera sugerencia de un tono despectivo tienden a acordarme de las campañas anti-chinas tanto en México como en EEUU, en la expulsión masiva, en la propaganda racista que se difundía, en los linchamientos, en las quemas de casas.... no sé tanto como quisiera de esta historia, pero pienso que cada término viene cargado de historia, y por lo tanto, no siempre es tan inocente como pareciera.  
 
Sospecho que “trabajar como un chino” no se refiere a precisión ni paciencia, sino que data de la época cuando se contrataban a los chinos para trabajar en el extranjero, como para construir los ferrocarriles en EEUU o para trabajar en la siembra en México.


----------



## Fernando

Sólo un apunte. "Trabajar como un chino" dudo mucho que se originase en EE.UU (altamente improbable) ni en México. Que yo sepa se originó en España, donde los chinos eran prácticamente desconocidos hasta hace poco. No tengo pruebas, sin embargo.


----------



## natasha2000

> Sospecho que “trabajar como un chino” no se refiere a precisión ni paciencia, sino que data de la época cuando se contrataban a los chinos para trabajar en el extranjero, como para construir los ferrocarriles en EEUU o para trabajar en la siembra en México.



Ah, ¿sí? No lo sabía... Entonces yo he entendido completamente mal esa expresión. Yo lo veía así, dado que los chinos suelen pintar en un grano de arroz, tienen unos cuadros y pinturas muy detallistas y minciosos... Para esto se necesita paciencia y destreza, ¿no?


----------



## Yeu

wsitiplaju said:
			
		

> Total, sí, tiendo a ofenderme. Comentarios en las que sobrevive la más ligera sugerencia de un tono despectivo tienden a acordarme de las campañas anti-chinas tanto en México como en EEUU, en la expulsión masiva, en la propaganda racista que se difundía, en los linchamientos, en las quemas de casas.... no sé tanto como quisiera de esta historia, pero pienso que cada término viene cargado de historia, y por lo tanto, no siempre es tan inocente como pareciera.
> 
> Sospecho que “trabajar como un chino” no se refiere a precisión ni paciencia, sino que data de la época cuando se contrataban a los chinos para trabajar en el extranjero, como para construir los ferrocarriles en EEUU o para trabajar en la siembra en México.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Cuando uno sale de su país, ves que la ignorancia de muchas personas del nuevo país (y del tuyo), a veces solo ofende, porque no conocen el contexto de lo que hablan u opinan, y para hablar en dado caso de alguna nación, mínimo debes conocerla por más de 1 mes, o conocer a más de 15 personas de ese país. Si no solo te ves mal y demuestras tu ignorancia.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola,

Chink - Si'.
chinito/a - depende del contexto.

Trabajar como un chino - que va. No veo nada de malo en eso.
Engan'ar como un chino - un topico, nada mas. No me ofiende.
Esto es chino para mi - tampoco.

Tatz.


----------



## SaraMaskk

Por si les interesa, no todo es ofensivo. En mi país, específicamente en Boogtá, a los niños los llaman "chinos" o "chinitos" (una mamá dice "tengo que ir a cuidar a mis chinitos", por ejemplo). Sinceramente no se por qué los bogotanos dicen así, pero estoy segura de que no tienen la menor intención de ofender a sus propios hijos.
También, y no sólo en Bogotá, los muchachos se dicen entre ellos "chinos", pero de la misma forma en que los españoles se dicen "tíos".  
Hasta lueguito.


----------



## Alundra

Yo creo que (en la zona donde yo vivo por lo menos) no se utiliza "chino" como algo peyorativo... supongo que como habeis comentado ya, depende de la forma de decirlo y las connotaciones, pero en general, no le veo nada de negativo...  Para mí, "chino" es "originario de China". 

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> La percepción que tenemos en España es que el cuidado que se tiene en EEUU con los términos "negro", "chino", minusválido", etc. es exagerada, aunque es cierto que cuando se vive en una sociedad multiracial hay que tener más cuidado.


 Entonces, solamente los políticos como Vicente Fox y las personas que viven en países multiculturales tienen que cuidar lo que dicen... y los demás pueden ofender a quién les dé la gana.

La costumbre americano de usar términos menos ofensivos viene del deseo de respetar a la gente. No creo que se pueda exagerar por ese motivo.


----------



## wsitiplaju

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ah, ¿sí? No lo sabía... Entonces yo he entendido completamente mal esa expresión. Yo lo veía así, dado que los chinos suelen pintar en un grano de arroz, tienen unos cuadros y pinturas muy detallistas y minciosos... Para esto se necesita paciencia y destreza, ¿no?


 
No lo dije porque tengo ningún dato al respecto sino porque suena parecido a “trabajar como un negro” y por algunos de los ‘posts’ había entendido que se usa para decir algo similar.  Ustedes que lo han escuchado usar sabrán si se refiere a trabajar duro o a hacer un trabajo detallado y de alto calibre.  Como les digo, no había escuchado la frase.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Entonces, solamente los políticos como Vicente Fox y las personas que viven en países multiculturales tienen que cuidar lo que dicen... y los demás pueden ofender a quién les dé la gana.



Yo no hablo de dulces cuando tengo un diabético al lado. Y no considero que hablar de dulces sea intrínsecamente malo.

Si estoy en China intentaré no confundir a un tío de Cantón con uno de Yunán e intentaré utilizar los nombres locales (al menos en pinyín).

A mí no me molesta que un servio(¿-croata?) me diga que "eso es español para mí" hablando en su idioma (o en el mío, de broma). Pero en el baile de confraternización de la comunidad servia con el alcalde de Madrid no queda muy bonito.

...y así sucesivamente.



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> La costumbre americano de usar términos menos ofensivos viene del deseo de respetar a la gente. No creo que se pueda exagerar por ese motivo.



Sí, sí se puede, cuando uno se preocupa más de cuidar a qué subminoría pertenece el interlocutor que de considerarle como un ciudadano más. A mí que me traten con educación sin considerar si soy español, conquense o de Ulan Bator (creo que su nombre actual es Ulam Bataar. Si hay algún mongol que lea estas líneas que contemple mis disculpas por no conocer el nombre correcto de la capital de su estado. Este comentario no supone tampoco ningún comentario despectivo hacia la minoría kazaka del país ni a las posibles reivindicaciones que se puedan realizar sobre la capitalidad histórica de Karakorum o, alternativamente, de Samarcanda).


----------



## Fernando

He indicado "servio" intencionadamente con "v" para ofender  a todos los servios del foro. La denominación tradicional es con "v", sólo desde la guerra de los Blacanes y posiblemente por contaminación de "Serb" se utiliza con "b".

A mí me es es indiferente su uso pero vuelvo a lo mismo: yo no intento ofender a nadie por utilizar la b o la v. Y si a alguien le molesta pues me lo dice y lo cambio.

Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (RAE). Lo de Montenegro (nombre italiano para Crna Gora) ya está desactualizado:

Serbia. El nombre de esta república que hoy forma, junto con la de Montenegro, un Estado europeo, se ha usado con dos grafías en español: Serbia y Servia. Esta última ha caído en desuso, por lo que no se recomienda su empleo. El gentilicio correspondiente es serbio (o servio, grafía hoy desusada).


----------



## natasha2000

wsitiplaju said:
			
		

> No lo dije porque tengo ningún dato al respecto sino porque suena parecido a “trabajar como un negro” y por algunos de los ‘posts’ había entendido que se usa para decir algo similar. Ustedes que lo han escuchado usar sabrán si se refiere a trabajar duro o a hacer un trabajo detallado y de alto calibre. Como les digo, no había escuchado la frase.


 
Igual era el mío. Pero ya me he disculpado y lo he corregido, en el post Nº15


> Os debo disculpas, supongo que me he dejado llevar por el castellano...
> Decimos:Trabajar como un negro, si uno trabaja mucho.


 
La expresión en castellano se refiere a un trabajo minucioso, detallista, muy laborioso...

EDIT: Ya lo he corregido en el post original.


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sí, sí se puede, cuando uno se preocupa más de cuidar a qué subminoría pertenece el interlocutor que de considerarle como un ciudadano más.


 Bueno, sí se puede exagerar (tienes razón, Fer) cuando las medidas que uno toma para no ofender impiden la comunicación.

Sin embargo, aunque no estoy diciendo que uno tiene que ser experto en relaciones interiores y la cultura de Mongolia, decirle "chino" a una persona de Ulaan Batur igual que a una de Beijing muestra una falta de respeto para la persona de Mongolia.


----------



## Fernando

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, aunque no estoy diciendo que uno tiene que ser experto en relaciones interiores y la cultura de Mongolia, decirle "chino" a una persona de Ulaan Batur igual que a una de Beijing muestra una falta de respeto para la persona de Mongolia.



De acuerdo, pero eso ya lo había comentado yo en un post anterior. Sí considero, no ofensivas pero sí un poco irrespetuosas, las equivalencias:

- Ojos rasgados = Chino
- Bajito y moreno (en Europa) = Italiano
- Bajito y moreno (en EE.UU.) = ¿Mexicano?, ¿Latino?
Sobre todo en los casos en los que la probabilidad de acertar es muy baja. Posiblemente en EE.UU. tenga sentido llamar a todos los negros como "African Americans", aunque sea un señor de Lille (Francia) cuyos antepasados eran spahis argelinos emigrados en 1850, pero no tiene mucho sentido llamar "italiano" en Alemania a un deutsche de Mannheim que simplemente es moreno.

Por cierto y a quien le interese (no muchos, supongo): El nombre en español es Ulán Bator y en inglés lo veo como Ulam Bator o como Ulam Baatur (ésta última la más próxima a la transliteración). Por lo visto se llama así por el fenómeno que echó a los rusos blancos (apoyados por los chinos) y llamó a los soviéticos. Aprendéoslo deprisa antes de que se lo cambien a Gengis Khan (creo que un porcentaje impresionante de los niños mongoles post-era comunista se llaman Gengis o Temujín: eso sí que es incorrección política ).


----------



## wsitiplaju

УЛAAH БAATAP (olaan baatar) = Héroe Rojo


----------



## Fernando

Mi (lamentable) conocimiento de la historia moderna de Mongolia viene exclusivamente de Wikipedia, que da el nombre de un individuo (Sujbaatar) como origen del término aunque recoge también la interpetación de wsitiplaju, que estoy dispuesto a asumir. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulan_bator


----------



## wsitiplaju

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Igual era el mío. Pero ya me he disculpado y lo he corregido, en el post Nº15
> 
> 
> La expresión en castellano se refiere a un trabajo minucioso, detallista, muy laborioso...
> 
> EDIT: Ya lo he corregido en el post original.


 
Hola Natasha,
 
Muchas gracias por tu explicación.  No te había entendido que realmente se usa la frase “trabajar como un chino” de esa manera, y que tiene un sentido completamente distinto a “trabajar como un negro.”  Discúlpame.  
 
wsitiplaju


----------



## Mary Solari

Además de los usos mencionados arriba, en Argentina, se apoda tradicionalmente a la persona con rasgos aindiados "el chino", "la china", desde muchísimo antes de que los chinos fuesen parte de la comunidad multirracial el país. Se usa con el apellido: El chino Fernández es un famoso golfista, una conocidísima actriz, la china Zorrilla, etc. 
China es también la mujer del gaucho. El gaucho y la china.


----------



## Yeu

wsitiplaju said:
			
		

> Hola Natasha,
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu explicación. No te había entendido que realmente se usa la frase “trabajar como un chino” de esa manera, y que tiene un sentido completamente distinto a “trabajar como un negro.” Discúlpame.
> 
> wsitiplaju


 
En México trabajar como un chino, hasta donde yo la he escuchado en las platicas es similar a "trabajar como negro", es decir como esclavos y los chinos por un plato de arroz.
No estoy de acuerdo con ese tipo de comentarios.


----------



## natasha2000

Yeu said:
			
		

> En México trabajar como un chino, hasta donde yo la he escuchado en las platicas es similar a "trabajar como negro", es decir como esclavos y los chinos por un plato de arroz.
> No estoy de acuerdo con ese tipo de comentarios.


 
Pues, no lo sé. A mí me explicaron que cuando se dice que algo es un trabajo chino, que es un trabajo laborioso, y hasta ahora lo he usado así, y de momento nadie me ha dicho que lo esté usando mal....
Ahora me haces dudar... ¿Igual eso es sólo en España?


----------



## Yeu

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pues, no lo sé. A mí me explicaron que cuando se dice que algo es un trabajo chino, que es un trabajo laborioso, y hasta ahora lo he usado así, y de momento nadie me ha dicho que lo esté usando mal....
> Ahora me haces dudar... ¿Igual eso es sólo en España?


 
Tal vez...

En México se usa "trabajar como chino" por las altas jornadas y por nada de dinero... no que se refiera a un trabajo laborioso. (Ojala puedan afirmar o desmentir esto otros mexicanos que participen del foro).

"Trabajo en chino" seria que es muy dificil o "esta en chino" es que no entiendes nada de nada.


----------



## natasha2000

Yeu said:
			
		

> Tal vez...
> 
> En México se usa "trabajar como chino" por las altas jornadas y por nada de dinero... no que se refiera a un trabajo laborioso. (Ojala puedan afirmar o desmentir esto otros mexicanos que participen del foro).
> 
> "Trabajo en chino" seria que es muy dificil o "esta en chino" es que no entiendes nada de nada.


 
Sí, entiendo todo lo que estás explicando. en España tambén dicen: No entiendo nada. Suena a chino! 
Pero yo hablaba de la expresión "trabajo chino". Esto es un trabajo chino.


----------



## Yeu

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Sí, entiendo todo lo que estás explicando. en espala tambén dicen: No entiendo nada. Suena a chino!
> Pero yo hablaba de la expresión "trabajo chino". Esto es un trabajo chino.


 
Yo creo que esta bien como lo utilizas entonces.

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## Nineu

Un apunte:  En castellano la capital de China es Pekín.
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Precisamente el punto clave, Nineu -- en chino, la capital de china no se llama Pekín.


----------



## Nineu




----------



## Nineu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Precisamente el punto clave, Nineu -- en chino, la capital de china no se llama Pekín.


 
¿Punto clave?


----------



## fenixpollo

Bueno, es el punto central de la conversación arriba en que yo dije que decirle "chino" a una persona de Mongolia muestra una falta de respeto hacia esa persona; se debe de usar el nombre de la nacionalidad de cada persona, y no agruparlas según nuestros propios criterios y perjuicios.  De la misma manera, es aún más respetuoso usar los nombres originales de las personas y los lugares -- por ejemplo, llamar la capital china Beijing en vez de Pekín o Peking.


----------



## vince

no es necesario usar los nombres originales, siempre que el término no involucre algo ofensivo o que muestre una carencia de respecto.

Por ejemplo, en mandarín, la palabra para "China" es "Zhongguo" ("País Central"), no se espera que los otros idiomas adopten la misma palabra para el país.

Pekín suena a la pronunciación cantonesa de Beijing. En cantonés (un idioma hablado en el sur de China, unos 2000 km de Beijing), se dice "Pakking" mientras que en mandarín (el idioma hablado en la capital) se llama "Beijing". O sea, "Pekín" no es el nombre local.

Llamarle "chino" a un japonés es como llamarle "Spanish" a un mexicano. Muchas veces oigo "People in Mexico are Spanish". Pero no creo que "Spanish" tenga usos tan irrespectuosos y racistas como la palabra "chino".


----------



## natasha2000

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Bueno, es el punto central de la conversación arriba en que yo dije que decirle "chino" a una persona de Mongolia muestra una falta de respeto hacia esa persona; se debe de usar el nombre de la nacionalidad de cada persona, y no agruparlas según nuestros propios criterios y perjuicios. De la misma manera, es aún más respetuoso usar los nombres originales de las personas y los lugares -- por ejemplo, llamar la capital china Beijing en vez de Pekín o Peking.


 
Bueno, Fenix, estoy de acuerdo que a un mongol no puedes llamar chino, porque no es chino sino un mongol. A mi me gustaría que la gente no me llame rusa, sino serbia. Hasta aquí, vamos bien.
Pero no crees que es un poco exagerado pedir de un hispanoparlante que  a partir de ahora llame a Pekín Beijing?
Entonces, no paremos allí. Nueva York ya no es Nueva York sino New York, Munich es München, Ginebra es Geneve (aki no estoy segura si se escribe así en francés), Londres London, etc... Turín sería Torino, ¿no?) 
Y no son sólo los españoles que a las ciudades extranjeras les llaman de manera diferente. En serbio, Viena es Beč, y Alemanes, son Nemci...En ingles son Germans, y en su propio idoma son Deutch...ya hace cientos de años... ¿No te parece que sería un lío cambiar todo eso? Y aparte de eso, de verdad no veo que hay ofensivo en todo eso.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ofensivo, no. Y sé que soy radical en esto. Pero yo digo que sí -- hay que decir el nombre original de las ciudades y los países.  ¿Por qué Colombia se escribe Columbia en inglés?  ¿Por qué llamar a el-Qahira como Cairo?  ¿A Torino como Turin? (me refiero a la bebida)  Por corrupción del original.  ¿Por qué no corregir esa corrupción?


----------



## Yeu

Yo solo creo, que si no podemos ser tan precisos sobre la nacionalidad de la persona, no llamemos a un peruano, mexicano (porque son los que más conocemos), si no sabemos, digamos latino. A mi me parece una falta de respeto decirle a una persona de Japón "chino" porque tiene los ojos razgados. La película Crash muestra mucho de lo que podemos hablar aqui, al final lamentablemente con esos errores, solo habla nuestra ignorancia y prejuicios. 
La supuesta superioridad de algunos paises hace que no sepan nada de geografía o historia, su ignorancia hace que sean mexicanos los que estan en el continente Americano de México para abajo y lo mismo he visto en México, que de Guatemala para abajo es lo mismo (no creo que sepan a ciencia cierta donde esta Uruguay) y los sudamericanos identifican a Brasil (pero dudo que sepan donde queda Belice) y para los chilenos los que hablen diferente, en especial si comerce letras, creen que todos son peruanos y esto claro te lo preguntan en forma despectiva (a parte de los Uruguayos y Argentinos que hablan muy similar y hay que tener cuidado de no confundirlos ya que les molesta).
Ojala todos tuvieramos la oportunidad de salir de sus fronteras y ver que hay un mundo afuera, que hay mucho que aprender y valorar, y que el nacionalismo no se demuestra discriminando a los demás.


----------



## natasha2000

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Ofensivo, no. Y sé que soy radical en esto. Pero yo digo que sí -- hay que decir el nombre original de las ciudades y los países. ¿Por qué Colombia se escribe Columbia en inglés? ¿Por qué llamar a el-Qahira como Cairo? ¿A Torino como Turin? (me refiero a la bebida) Por corrupción del original. ¿Por qué no corregir esa corrupción?


 
En teoría, estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque a mi tampoco me gusta eso... Además, solo se complican las cosas, porque a veces es imposible reconocer el nombre de un país o ciudad porque en otro idioma se dice completamente diferente...
Pero en práctica, creo que es imposible cambiarlo... Si en las noticias a las 9 los presentadores empezaran decir que George Bush se ha ido a London, y luego se fue a Deutschland a München para terminar su visita en Geneve (o como se escriba eso en francés),  creo que la mayoría de hispanohablantes no tendría ni flores por dónde diablos iba ese Bush...


----------

